# What stuff to put on a stallion's nose so he won't smell a mare in heat?



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 18, 2006)

My new stallion I got I plan on showing will be showing in driving. I don't want him going off and chase a mare thats in heat in the arena. This will be the first time showing in driving and first time showing him. I heard there is something you can put on a stallion's nose so he can't smell a mare in heat but what is it?

I can defintelly control him in a halter class, but want to take all precautions in driving just in case.


----------



## minimama (Apr 18, 2006)

Vicks is the correct answer. Not in halter however, just in driving or performance classes.


----------



## KenBen (Apr 18, 2006)

We use Vicks. Even in halter classes.

Ken


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 18, 2006)

Vicks is the most common, and the most inexpensive tool, however, there are some horses that vicks doesn't seem to affect. Mark (mine) actually seems turned on by vicks. LOL, it's true. There is a product though, but it's hard to find and expensive. It's called Acclaimate (not sure about the spelling, and mine is in the tack trunk in the barn right now). A friend of mine, and Mark's orignal breeder, let me borrow some at a show one time, and it worked great for my...um... hormonal stallion. I was able to finally track it down last year at Prime Design. Don't know if they still carry it.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Apr 18, 2006)

Why not use Vick's during halter classes???


----------



## Alice (Apr 18, 2006)

I use sun tan oil and it works great. Vicks makes my horses nose run. Alice


----------



## ruffian (Apr 18, 2006)

Because if you use treats or grass to bait, they won't pay any attention to that either because they can't smell it. It may also be that they can't smell you either and know it's you and you are the one in charge.

I know I used it one time for a halter class and couldn't get the horse to pay any attention at all to me.


----------



## Fred (Apr 18, 2006)

When showing the horse should be focused on YOU! Vicks can help keep him focused on you by eliminating those irresistable smells. Besides they can see the bait. I don't use vicks very often but when I do its because I think hes just having one of those brain cramp days. Linda B


----------



## srpwildrose (Apr 18, 2006)

I hope VICKS works, as I have it already in my bag for our upcoming show...........

I have a new stallion that I am showing this year. XXXX my fingers it will work for him.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 18, 2006)

Acclimate is the name of the product actually made for horses. I've used it on stallions who were showing, and I've used it when easing a new mare into the herd (on the new horse and on the "boss" horse). Works like a charm.

Jan


----------



## mizbeth (Apr 18, 2006)

I did not know they had a combined driving class for stallions and mares. What is that class' called?

I'm just learning about driving horses/classes.

Beth


----------



## Kim (Apr 18, 2006)

mizbeth said:


> I did not know they had a combined driving class for stallions and mares. What is that class' called?
> 
> I'm just learning about driving horses/classes.
> 
> Beth


There's no class specifically for Stallions and Mares together, but most driving classes can have Stallions, Mares and Geldings all entered in the same class. For example, Amateur, AOTE, Ladies', Gentlemen's and Size classes are open to all 3 groups. The only classes that cannot have all 3 driving together are the classes that are specifically for one group, ie Pleasure or Country Driving Mares, Pleasure/Country Stallions and Pleasure/Country Geldings.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2006)

On a similar subject, a trainer (Bruce Abbott) advised me at a show to stick my finger in my stallion's mouth when he was trying to exercise his weanie and wouldn't put it away before the halter class. He told me to stick my finger in his mouth in the same place I would if I were trying to bit a big horse, and that did the trick. He put his toy away.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 19, 2006)

i have used vicks for halter and had no problem at all. Jill i watched a friend do that in the ring and the horse bit down right when the judge was there looking. My friend didnt take his finger out while the judge was watching and the horse was biting down. By the time the judge left he had one pretty sore finger. Poor guy!!! Ummm tami wasnt that your husband?? LOL.


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 19, 2006)

kaykay said:


> i have used vicks for halter and had no problem at all. Jill i watched a friend do that in the ring and the horse bit down right when the judge was there looking. My friend didnt take his finger out while the judge was watching and the horse was biting down. By the time the judge left he had one pretty sore finger. Poor guy!!! Ummm tami wasnt that your husband?? LOL.



LOL, yes. Bob came out of the ring and I said, boy, Mark was standing so nice for you. He said, could you tell he was biting my finger the entire time? He still reminds me of that when I suggest maybe he show Mark. Mark has offically been designated 'my' horse to show... I guess it's cause I'm not stupid enough to put my finger in his mouth, (at least not where there's any teeth.)

It does work though, Jill's right. It doesn't keep them from being jittery and mind-numb from hormones though, and Vicks USUALLY does work... some, however, like my hormonally super-charged idiot need the product made especially for them. That acclimate works great, however, I will agree that it can actually take 'all the fire' away, and kind of make them 'dull' looking. It's such a fine line.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually, where I stick my finger only thing he can do is gum me



There are not any teeth in that area, just gums (unless maybe a stallion still had wolf teeth, then OUCHIE for sure!)


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas! I really appreciate it :bgrin


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 19, 2006)

If he is ok in halter, I dont know why he wouldnt also be in driving. Vicks does not cover for lack of training. I have never had to use Vicks or anything on a stallion. They know that in the ring is not time for the other things and have never had a problem with one. Also, has anyone ever really studied how much Vicks deadens the smells? I know if I have a cold and use Vicks, I can still smell food cooking in the kitchen. ??????


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 19, 2006)

Jill said:


> Actually, where I stick my finger only thing he can do is gum me
> 
> 
> 
> There are not any teeth in that area, just gums (unless maybe a stallion still had wolf teeth, then OUCHIE for sure!)


Yeah, I know, Jill... Bob actually just 'boobooed' that day, he wasn't trying the 'gum massage' thing for the weenie show, he was baiting Mark with little bitty pieces of hay, and um... well, he tried, let's just give him that. And he was a brave boy keeping his finger in Mark's mouth rather than jerk away and all while the judge was right there. (Okay, brave, or brainless, we'll debate that later. haha.) I love my hubby, and he tried, God bless him.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 19, 2006)

HGFarm said:


> If he is ok in halter, I dont know why he wouldnt also be in driving. Vicks does not cover for lack of training. I have never had to use Vicks or anything on a stallion. They know that in the ring is not time for the other things and have never had a problem with one. Also, has anyone ever really studied how much Vicks deadens the smells? I know if I have a cold and use Vicks, I can still smell food cooking in the kitchen. ??????


Weill I'm sorry you feel that way. I feel like its better to be safe than sorry. I defintelly plan on driving him at home with another one of my mares for pratice without using anything. For his first year showing him in anything, and his first time showing in driving it just gives us a sense of security. I do hope when he has years put into him in driving we won't have to use anything. But for now I rather be safe and smart about it.


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2006)

*sigh*

There was this brief period of time when I was all set to show only geldings and mares, but then Erica bent my ear and told me about Destiny. Then I saw little DunIT's picture. And I thought, oh, stallions aren't that bad to show




:

DunIT is only 1yo but he already thinks he's The Man so it should be fun sticking my finger in his mouth and vicks-ing his nose this season. I just hate the weenie demostrations in public ever since that open show with Derby where my parents came to watch (their first horse show) and my angel was entertaining himself all through the class on full view of everyone but me and there were A LOT of people watching THE show (and HIS show). They have no shame. Derby was the only stallion at the show and tons of QH mares really turned him on.


----------

